# Eclipse und Javadocs



## Ramos (19. Feb 2005)

Ich habe folgendes Problem:
Ich möchte wenn ich mit der Maus über einen Methodenaufruf oder eine Klasse fahre möchte ich die Infos aus der Javadoc sehen. Ich weiss dass dazu die Variable JRE_SRC die Datei src.zip aus dem SDK haben muss aber ich schaff es einfach nicht das richtig hinzubiegen. kann mir jemand weiterhelfen

shcon mal vielen Dank

R


----------



## 8ull23y3 (19. Feb 2005)

Hi, ich hab da mal ne andere Frage und zwar würd mich interssieren was man bei Eclipse für JavaDoc befehle eingeben muss?!


----------



## foobar (19. Feb 2005)

> Ich möchte wenn ich mit der Maus über einen Methodenaufruf oder eine Klasse fahre möchte ich die Infos aus der Javadoc sehen



Du mußt unter Window => Preferences => Java => Installed JRE's => Edit => rt.jar auswählen und über Attach Source das src.zip hinzufügen.



> Hi, ich hab da mal ne andere Frage und zwar würd mich interssieren was man bei Eclipse für JavaDoc befehle eingeben muss?!


Was meinst du damit? Willst du Javadocs erzeugen oder Javadoc-Kommentare schreiben. 
Zum Erzeugen einfach Project => Javadoc ausführen oder ant benutzen.


----------



## Ramos (19. Feb 2005)

Danke @ foobar nun funzt es


----------



## 8ull23y3 (19. Feb 2005)

Also wenn ichs per JavaDoc erzeugen versuche und beispielsweise -author oder -version in der Javadoc-Befehlszeile eingebe meint Eclipse mir sagen zu wollen das es keine gültigen JavaDocbefehle seinen.


----------



## foobar (20. Feb 2005)

Poste doch mal den Code mit den dazugehörigen Javadocs.


----------



## DesertFox (20. Feb 2005)

es heißt nicht -version und -author etc. sondern immer ein @ am anfang, also @param, @author, @version.....


----------



## Illuvatar (20. Feb 2005)

Doch beim Aufruf von javadoc.exe natürlich schon mit -author usw.


----------

